# Line down from belly button?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
I am 9+6 and have noticed (1-2 weeks ago) a dark brownish line down from my belly button to pelvis bone.
Is this normal? What is it? 

I also sometimes have the feeling my symptoms are less than they used to be which worries me a lot.
(Nausea and cravings have gone down, but still have sore and tender boobs, and tiredness, sometimes it feels like symptoms are coming and going) Is this a bad sign or normal?
I had a scan in the beginning of the week and everything is absolutely fine,
Gosh it's so hard not worry all the time,
Thank you
Aloe xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

everything sounds normal at the moment, the line you describe is called linea *****, and it's due to your hormones. Symptoms do often come and go, so don't worry,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

